#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  申請 龍族的天空 版主

## 夜陌客

對於龍族的天空版主一職，
有相當的熱誠與意願，
想要為樂園付出更多，
還請核准。

感謝!




> 審核問題寄出，等候回覆
> 
> 站務  幻貓
> 2012/05/25

----------


## 幻貓

啊忘了回這邊

黑暗隱龍在過去這段時間踴躍發文，與其他會員互動良好
也對龍版抱有相當的理想與憧憬，以及進而付諸實踐的熱誠

那就讓我們恭喜黑暗隱龍正式成為「龍族的天空」一版版主
並成為管理團隊的一員，為樂園的未來一同努力 :Very Happy: 

站務 幻貓
2012/05/27

回去讀書><

----------

